# malamute growling probs



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a 5 year old wolly (bitch) malamute that i rehomed.
sometimes wene we walk she will start growling at people for wot seems to me like no reason but she sees people shes all happy tail wagging some people get to stroke her other get growled at.
any tips on how to train this out please


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

What rehoming organisation did you get her from?


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

stuartttt said:


> I have a 5 year old wolly (bitch) malamute that i rehomed.
> sometimes wene we walk she will start growling at people for wot seems to me like no reason but she sees people shes all happy tail wagging some people get to stroke her other get growled at.
> any tips on how to train this out please


First of all a tail wagging does not mean a dog is happy, it means a dog is interacting,, so this does not mean she is happy at all. Many dogs will still be wagging their tails when they attack someone, it simply just means interaction. It can occur when they are playing, you are talking to her, she is focused on something, eating, drinking, barking, growling etc.

My dogs will sometimes do this, i simply turn the opposite way as soon as they start barking/growling. Say a command in a very excitable voice and just turn and walk the other way, then when you have got far enough away and she has stopped barking get her to do a sit or anything to focus on you and then reward and praise.

There are alot of other things you can also try which other people may post. Also when your out walking, get a stranger to give her some fuss and treats, this way she wont think of strangers as anything negative.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Most dog re-homing centres offer after care support. Most centres are also usually aware of any issues or problems the dog may have and will give you appropriate information and access to a reputable behaviourist/trainer.

Where did the dog come from?


----------



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

she was a friends who had to move to a flat from house he says she never growled at any one before with most people shes fine.
take today im walking her on the lead down the road two children who we have met on walks quite a few times and shes been fine.
she was ok with the girl and there mum but wene the boy came near she started growling i get worried she is going to bite i will try the remove her 
attetion then treat


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Why did you think she may have bitten in that situation? Has she bitten before?


----------



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

no she has not bitten before i thort that growling was saying stop or i will bite


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Itis a warning, yes. And it's good that you heeded it. Do you have any teraining classes near you that you could take her to? This would give her more experience of being close to dogs and people she doesn't know, in a controlled enviornment. Be careful to look for a good class, though. You don't want to overwhealm her.

A trainer who is a member of APDT or a FULL ACCREDITED member of KCAI (not awaiting accreditation, unless you are sure they are suitable). Some very good trainers have no actual paper qualifications and are not members of any professional bodies, but you have to be sure what you are looking for then.

The Kennel Club Accreditation Scheme for Instructors in Dog Training and Canine Behaviour | The Kennel Club

Welcome to APDT - Association of Pet Dog Trainers UK


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Don't try to stop your dog growling - the growl is a warning, it's your dog's way of letting you know that she's uneasy/unhappy/scared etc.

I think a good training class will help you, as has been suggested


----------



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

i wll deffentley be looking into class thanks for all your advise


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Stupid question, are you sure she's growling at people and not wooing?

Allot of people confuse my mallys wooing for growling

Fan Friday entry for Gone to the Snowdogs - YouTube

Malamutes are very well known for adoring people and what you describe sounds like she may be wooing at people, mine does it to random people and whoever she can get to pet her.

I might be wrong but just taking a shot in the dark x


----------



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

it dose not sound like that you tube vid


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

stuartttt said:


> I have a 5 year old wolly (bitch) malamute that i rehomed.
> sometimes wene we walk she will start growling at people for wot seems to me like no reason but she sees people shes all happy tail wagging some people get to stroke her other get growled at.
> any tips on how to train this out please


If she is OK with most people and its just odd ones, you may find its how they respond to her. If they are over exciteable and immediately invade the dogs space that doesnt always go down to well. Same if the person is unsure of the dog but still insists in stroking them, you often see kids do the hesitant back and forth thing with their hands, going to stroke, hesitating and withdrawing their hands and then hesitatingly putting it forward again it can unerve a dog.

Growling is usually a way of asking for space and letting you know they unsure of a person or situation. I would practise controlled introductions, getting her to sit, and treating first for being calm and relaxed, you can practise it first with people you know and trust and are dog savvy, ask them not to immediately fuss and invade her space, and only when she is calm and relaxed get them to stroke her.

This may help its from the Blue cross, Be safe with dogs, it will explain not only how people should approach and stroke a dog, but also body signalling that you should be aware of if she is not happy. You can always tell people that she is in training and you are teaching her not to jump up or some such thing they can stroke her but after an introduction by you.

https://www.bluecross.org.uk/1958-2850/be-safe-with-dogs.html


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

stuartttt said:


> it dose not sound like that you tube vid


I'll try to find/get the actual sound but that's the closest I can get.

Is she baring her teeth, raising her hackles or giving off any other kind of body language other than a wagging tail?


----------



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

no teeth furs down she looks at them wanting to go near after growling she sometines rolls on her back witch i thort ment rub my belley.
after reading that bluecross pages that say it means stay away


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

stuartttt said:


> no teeth furs down she looks at them wanting to go near after growling she sometines rolls on her back witch i thort ment rub my belley.
> after reading that bluecross pages that say it means stay away


Hmmm see to me sounds exactly what my mally does.

I'm going to try getting a video of mine greeting someone, put it up and see if you can compare.

Be back either tomorrow or a few days when I can find someone lol

If you can, try to video the behaviour yourself, it's honestly hard to tell without seeing the dog and hearing the noise.


----------



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

i will try to record her doing it tomurrow if we meet any one on walkies


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

stuartttt said:


> i will try to record her doing it tomurrow if we meet any one on walkies


Great

Is that her in your profile pic?  I love woolies x


----------



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

my avatar is her sleeping in my hallway my pro pic is her in the garden ive got a album with some pics on my profile


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

She's absolutly beautiful, Stuart!


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

stuartttt said:


> my avatar is her sleeping in my hallway my pro pic is her in the garden ive got a album with some pics on my profile


She's a very pretty girlie :thumbup:

I need to update my profile album with more recent pics of my girlie :lol:


----------



## stuartttt (Feb 27, 2012)

thanks i get that alot thats why i get worried i try to tell people not to touch her if she wot i think is growling at them but they carnt seem to resist stroking her


----------

